# VK | Black Friday Deals 2021



## Stroodlepuff (23/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/21)

This just in!!!!! We have decided to extend our Black Friday deals for 1 more day!!!! Quick! Grab em while you can!


----------

